# Bit by a snake :o(



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well, I know im right at the boarderline for this part of the forum but I still thought I would share this small tidbit with you all.
After fishing mogadore and getting my license I thought what the heck. I have 1 more day of vacation why not fish at my lake down home..Friendship Park lake.
Sooo I pulled the car over, walked down the rock shoreline and began fishing..didnt do to bad, hour and a half I got about 6 eyes and some good strikes. I had a crawler on bottom on the other rod when I watch the tip all of a sudden bend real fast and sharp, dropping the other pole and reaching for it I notice a brown and black snake has its mouth around the tail of one of my gills on the stringer. So I stop...I remained motionless while this thing struggled with my fish, being about 2 to 3 inches away I slowly start to move back up shore when POW it released and nailed my ankle...dumb me wearing shorts and low side shoes..PAIINFULLL,. It released and took off under the rocks in the water.
Well I cleaned up my stuff and headed to the fire dept where I knew a few guys and after conversation and them watching me we obviously know now it wasnt venomous, however folks...PLEASE be safe and WEAR BOOTS when shore fishing..LOL


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Lucky it wasn't a cottonmouth/mocassin! Had a Mocassin nearly get my daughter at tinkers creek park. Thought it was a regular watersnake until it opened its mouth and I could see the lining and fangs. She got "Airlifted" to safety (picnic tabletop) and i thrashed that snake with my rodtip. No damage but he sure skedaddled! Probably thought he met the meanest willowtree in the park!!

Huntinbull


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Glad to hear your ok. Cottonmouth in Ohio...I better be more carefull.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Squid when I went to camp Manotoc for Boy Scout summercamp they told us there were no poisonous snakes in Ohio. The next Day I found a nest of Water Mocassins under a rock while looking for craw daddies. I caught one (with leather climbing gloves) and took it to the Admin office. The camp Admin climbed backwards out of his chair when i dropped it on his desk and told him he better warn all the little kids he had made feel secure with his talk about no poisonous snakes. Needless to say there was an announcement at lunch. I have also seen rattlers in southern parts of the state, as far north as woodsfield, and also Birch Bark camp in Belmont co. (i believe its belmont co.).

Better safe than sorry. 
Huntinbull


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

According to ODNR, 3 type of venomous snakes are in ohio:

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Resources/reptiles/poisonoussnakes.htm


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

I thought I posted this already, but it isnt showing up.. sorry if 2x posted.

According to ODNR there are 3 types of venomous snakes in Ohio..

http://www.dnr.ohio.gov/wildlife/Resources/reptiles/poisonoussnakes.htm

Huntinbull maybe you should take one down to them on Arlington & see what they say. They would probably tell you that you brought them for another state!!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

eastern misauga (sp) rattlesnake is here in ohio ,but rare.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

freyedknot said:


> eastern misauga (sp) rattlesnake is here in ohio ,but rare.


I think those are the ones known to be in the marshes at Mosquito.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Your second post, maybe *not meant to be* humorous was quite the opposite. I realize the severity of it, but I s'pose it was in your wording, damn near fell off my chair!! And all this from a guy nicknamed Snake some 30 odd yrs ago!! By the way, that doesn't mean I'm partial to them!!


----------



## FishingGirl1978 (Aug 20, 2006)

I've seen them at the launch ramp at Long Lake. Yes, folks, be very very careful. Take care!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

I lived on Long Lake 1980 - 1982 and used to canoe a lot. Thought I saw about 6 of them (moccasins) all wrapped together on a log back in one of the marshy areas. I'm no expert but they didn't look like water snakes. I've seen plenty of those.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually the Massasaga Rattlesnake is fairly common here in SW Ohio, Ive seen a dozen or so of them in heavily rocked areas and the telltale sound of rattles is a sure sign I hknow what I m talking about. Saw a couple of kids playing with one at Glen Helen ( small about 15" long) and had to show the rattles to the parents before they believed me and told the 5 year old to quit trying to pick it up, also along Massies creek, Clear Creek near Lancaster and my dad killed one in Beavercreek years ago,seen others there as well. Then I could tell you plenty of Timber rattle snake stories from the SE part of the state ( Wayne State forrest and in Pike county)and many copperheads down in Adams and Scioto counties, they are there , usually will stay away rom you but if you almost step on one, thats the worst thing since they will feel threatened and possibly strike.
Just be careful folks, now that ts warm, they are very active..

Salmonid


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

I DON'T like snakes, not in the least, but for some reason while in Thailand in 1988 ( my travel agency...the U.S. Navy... booked me a trip there and other places that year!) I let myself get photographed holding one!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

you prob got bit by a north amrican water snake me and my friend have caught pelnty of them we have caught mocassin befor thought was a north amrican water snake i caught them up to 5 feet long my friend i i caught one last year that got him i know what you felt the thing dont let go for a good 10 secs or so glad it was it a poisonous one that got you though


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

huntinbul, i was also informed in scouts that there were no poisonous snakes in ohio, other than a few copperheads who have been harder and harder to find. Lately I've been making the trip to beaver creek on the weekends to do some smallmouth, and have been noticing an awful lot of snakes in the water and along the grasses in the water. I saw one who even had a 8 inch catfish in his mouth, suprising for how small of a snake they are. Now these snakes don't look like a gardner snake, or a black snake. They are tan and brown with a very cool looking pattern. I am almost positive they are copperheads. They stand there ground when approched and have the signature triangular head. The odd thing is that the snakes I have been seeing stick closley in the water and almost never leave it. I've seen them swimming right across the streams. and diving under the water to maybe eat? whatever the case is I firmly believe these guys inhabit alot more of ohio than the boyscouts told me. Just thought I'd chime in, and don't forget to watch your feet!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> They are tan and brown with a very cool looking pattern. I am almost positive they are copperheads


Water snakes.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Stripers4Life said:


> huntinbul, i was also informed in scouts that there were no poisonous snakes in ohio, other than a few copperheads who have been harder and harder to find. Lately I've been making the trip to beaver creek on the weekends to do some smallmouth, and have been noticing an awful lot of snakes in the water and along the grasses in the water. I saw one who even had a 8 inch catfish in his mouth, suprising for how small of a snake they are. Now these snakes don't look like a gardner snake, or a black snake. They are tan and brown with a very cool looking pattern. I am almost positive they are copperheads. They stand there ground when approched and have the signature triangular head. The odd thing is that the snakes I have been seeing stick closley in the water and almost never leave it. I've seen them swimming right across the streams. and diving under the water to maybe eat? whatever the case is I firmly believe these guys inhabit alot more of ohio than the boyscouts told me. Just thought I'd chime in, and don't forget to watch your feet!


I would put my money on those snakes that you have been seeing in the water being water snakes. Copperhead are not known to dwell on the water and chase prey in the water. They typically feed on mice and other small rodents. Here is a picture of a North American Water Snake.








As you can see they have a distinct marking. I know that I see plenty of fish on the water and almost every one ends up being water snakes.


----------



## Titanium Reel (May 31, 2007)

Agent47 said:


> Well, I know im right at the boarderline for this part of the forum but I still thought I would share this small tidbit with you all.
> After fishing mogadore and getting my license I thought what the heck. I have 1 more day of vacation why not fish at my lake down home..Friendship Park lake.
> Sooo I pulled the car over, walked down the rock shoreline and began fishing..didnt do to bad, hour and a half I got about 6 eyes and some good strikes. I had a crawler on bottom on the other rod when I watch the tip all of a sudden bend real fast and sharp, dropping the other pole and reaching for it I notice a brown and black snake has its mouth around the tail of one of my gills on the stringer. So I stop...I remained motionless while this thing struggled with my fish, being about 2 to 3 inches away I slowly start to move back up shore when POW it released and nailed my ankle...dumb me wearing shorts and low side shoes..PAIINFULLL,. It released and took off under the rocks in the water.
> Well I cleaned up my stuff and headed to the fire dept where I knew a few guys and after conversation and them watching me we obviously know now it wasnt venomous, however folks...PLEASE be safe and WEAR BOOTS when shore fishing..LOL


Was this in Ohio? If so, you only have to worry about 3 venomous snakes (none being water snakes). The Timber Rattler, Eastern Massasauga, and the Copperhead. This is a area I am well inform in. I have been into snakes from age 11 and I am 32 now. I have caught almost every kind of snake there is in Ohio and even was struck (but didn't break the skin) by a copperhead (while out looking for Ringneck Snakes). For some reason a lot of people believe we have cottonmouths here in Ohio. Yet just another myth people believe about snakes. I think people think this because they don't really know their snakes and seeing that the Cottonmouth and Northern Water Snake (none venomous and more than likely what had your fish if you was in Ohio) look a lot alike, people look in books and think it is a Cottonmouth (because they don't have the snake there to compare with the picture and only what they remember). Just like some people believe that if you cut a snake in two, it doesn't die until the sun goes down (I know, some people, but they are out there with these beliefs). I even know how to breed snakes I am into them so much.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Quote from Titaniums post"I even know how to breed snakes I am into them so much."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You got a friend that holds their head for you while...........oh never mind. I have caught, and also brought dead specimen of mocassins to a herpetologist. Yes occassionally they are north american Water snakes. But I have also brought him mocassins. 

Similar incident years ago I was in monroe county and saw a black bear with a cub. Went to the local DOW office and they told me there were no bears in Ohio. I offered to take them to the spot so they could see tracks, etc. "Nope, there are no bears."

I am not saying I can identify every species of snake in ohio, and I know i am often unsure or mistaken, but I also know that I have been right about poisonous snakes. 

Be careful anyway, safer that way.

Huntinbull


----------



## danw (Jun 5, 2007)

20 years ago in new cumberland (close to atwood lake) we had some land out there, the neighbor had asked me to go get his tool box. when i brought it to him, he opened it up, and there was rattlesnake inside. still to this day i have no clue how it managed to get inside. lucky neither of us got bit.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Take a camera along when you are out and get some pics. Thats the best way to prove the existence of moccasins in Ohio, if they are here. !%

If they are, I'd love to see it proven so everyone can know it and be more careful with themselves and their kids!


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Forget the snakes worry about the spiders. Smaller and alot more sneaky.


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

Regardless of what kind of snake it is, im staying away if I see one.


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

i was fishing at the ladue river causeway and a snake, which was brown w/blackish stripes was hanging around my fish basket. i don't know if it was poisonous or not...but i've fished in s.e. missouri where there are water moccosins and i left that basket alone until the snake dissapeared under some rocks...I DON'T MUCK WITH SNAKES...PERIOD !!!!!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

i have seen alot of the while wadeing but never ran into problems. ya got the hit man pic up there, why did ya not just handle the snake lol. glad to hear ya all good though.


----------

